# Cruising for chants



## GLS (Jul 3, 2017)

Finally got access yesterday to some spots that I wasn't able to get to the last couple of weeks.  One area had not been fruitful the last two seasons because of burns in the area.  I cruised the road bordering it for a mile or so and from the driver's side window, saw an orange spot in the woods about 35 yards in.  Yep, a big chant, the size of softball.  Around it were enough to gather and call it quits for the day.  They were gritty as the Dickens due to flushing from out of sandy soil with a lot of splatter from the rain.  The big one is on the photo's left.  Some were past prime, but suitable for an Alfredo pasta last night. Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2017)

Another nice haul. Mine have slowed down for now, but I have several quarts put up in portion size packs. If we continue to get rain, I figure there will be more to come.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 5, 2017)

How do you preserve them? I found a good patch the other day and its dinner tonight but I know there are more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> How do you preserve them? I found a good patch the other day and its dinner tonight but I know there are more.





Gil here on the forum taught me this.

I wash em to remove dirt and grit, dry em good, and put em in a frying pan with a little bit of olive oil and real butter. Saute em lightly on low heat for 2 maybe 3 minutes, then let em cool. Then I vacuum seal in half quart cannisters with some of the olive oil-butter that I fried them in, then freeze. Each cannister gets a portion size serving.

I know that they will keep good for a year this way.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Gil here on the forum taught me this.
> 
> I wash em to remove dirt and grit, dry em good, and put em in a frying pan with a little bit of olive oil and real butter. Saute em lightly on low heat for 2 maybe 3 minutes, then let em cool. Then I vacuum seal in half quart cannisters with some of the olive oil-butter that I fried them in, then freeze. Each cannister gets a portion size serving.
> 
> I know that they will keep good for a year this way.



Definitely going to try this!  Thanks!


----------

